# Best E Collar?



## INhonker1 (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey everyone. I have been training my black lab (female) with a friends e collar. She is 14 months old. With hunting season coming into full swing he is wanting his back so I am in the market to purchase one. I hunt ducks and geese over water as well as fields. I do not upland hunt at all. Looking for some recommendations as to what brand and/or type to buy. Thanks.

INhonker1


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

All of them are pretty good. I have a Sportdog 1825 and run two collars off it. I have had the Wetlands 2000 and it lasted 5 years and they replaced it. Great customer service.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I have a dogtra 2300 am really like it great range lots of choice with amount of electricity used 1-137 I also like the page/viberate option really nice as a "warning" for the dog can purchase for 269.00 with free shipping so not the cheapest but definatly not the most expensive either. I am very happy with mine my brother has the dogtra 3500 only because he can run both collars from the same remote.


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

I am a TriTronics guy. I have had very good luck with them. My second choice would be Dogtra. Buy a good one the first time. Do NOT buy Innotec.


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

second buying a good one right off the bat, I use a sportdog wetlands hunter, not sure the model number but its the older model before they came out withe 1825, and have had zero problems, battery seems to last forever and has good range to it

dogtra has a vibrate alert, while the tritronics and sportdog have beep alerts


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

Why do you feel you need an E collar? I have been training dogs for over 22 years and have 3 generations of Master hunters. On all 3 dogs they have had a E Collar on them less than a dozen time total. E collars are a useful tool if used correctly. I have seen many many dogs completely ruined by people that think that you just burn the dogs in to submission and that's all it takes. I'm not judging anybody that thinks they have to use a collar. I just feel that if you take the time and train your dog correctly you don't need an E collar. There are two kinds of trainers. There is a real dog trainer and the there are your Electricians. Just my 2cents. If your going to buy 1 get a Tri Tronics and you can't go wrong.


----------

